# How can I make apple cider from apples/apple juice?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

How can I make apple cider from apples/apple juice?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

The usual proccess for making apple cider is to grind up the apples and place them in an apple press, then press the pulp until all the juice (cider) is extracted. There is no way to turn "apple juice" into "apple cider". The best ciders are a mix of a number of different apple types. Some add tartness, some add sweetness, some add lots of apple flavor, and some add aroma. Ciders made from just 1 type, although good, are usually pretty one dimensional.


----------

